# Vyvanse and heart rate is 110-115! What now?



## Justness (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi. I'm 30 yr old female. Just got diagnosed ADHD and started taking 40mg vyvanse 3 days ago. Day 1 my blood pressure went from 120/80 to 130/92. My pulse went from 90 to 100, sometimes at 110, 115. I took it for two more days, blood pressure was normal but pulse was still the same. Do these side effects go away? Can I ask my doc for beta blockers to be safe, or is that a bad idea? What has worked for everybody else? Please share. The meds worked great, just don't know what might happen when I talk to the doc.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

It doesn't seem like a drastic increase, i'd say you're fine. Stimulants would have that effect on most people. If you're really worried i'd suggest lots of exercise, since you would have alot of energy :cup.
Alternatively yeah, you could go to your doctor but it isn't really a big problem.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

You could try a lower dose. How is it doing for your ADHD symptoms (I know you said they're working great, complete treatment then of ADHD)?


----------



## Justness (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I wouldn't say it's complete treatment, but it works great. Clear mind, able to focus.... Able to switch gears. It doesn't make me do everything, but it allows me to focus on what I should be doing, and the rest is up to me. I never felt better, but again, stopped taking it because I wasn't sure about my heart rate and blood pressure . This was my first stimulant medication ever, and I think it helps a lot!


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

As porter said, it's not too high and not cause for immediate concern. You wouldn't want it to stay like that forever, but in the short-term slightly elevated blood pressure and BP is very unlikely to cause any problems.

You can discontinue it if you want until you see your doctor again, or not; the choice is yours. If you continue it, keep an eye on your BP, but don't fret over it too much as that will likely increase it even more (if it's making you anxious/nervous)


----------



## Justness (Apr 27, 2013)

I wasn't too worried because I felt fine. I noticed by chance. I just know that in the long run that's not healthy. Do you know if those symptoms subside once I get used to stimulants? Also, does anybody know if they'd prescribe something for the bp and heart rate if it didn't subside? Can you take a beta blocker or something with vyvanse? I read no, but I see lots of people do?!


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

I imagine they'll subside, but really that's something you'll have to ask your doctor.

As for the beta blocker and Vyvanse combo, I doubt your doctor would ever do it. The danger is vastly overblown. There's the possibility that since the beta receptors are blocked, the stimulant (e.g. Vyvanse) will lead to unopposed alpha receptor activation, which can cause hypertension. Or so they say. As you said, it's actually not that uncommon of a combo.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

Robert Paulson said:


> I imagine they'll subside, but really that's something you'll have to ask your doctor.
> 
> As for the beta blocker and Vyvanse combo, I doubt your doctor would ever do it. The danger is vastly overblown. There's the possibility that since the beta receptors are blocked, the stimulant (e.g. Vyvanse) will lead to unopposed alpha receptor activation, which can cause hypertension. Or so they say. As you said, it's actually not that uncommon of a combo.


The other possibility which I forgot about, which seems much more likely to be dangerous, is that alpha receptor activation leads to vasoconstriction. However, because the beta1 receptor is blocked, there is no corresponding increase in cardiac output, which may lead to inadequate blood flow to the coronary arteries.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Porterdog said:


> If you're really worried i'd suggest lots of exercise, since you would have alot of energy :cup.


Exercise is good, but I don't recommend exercising while on amphetamine. At therapeutic doses, it probably isn't very dangerous to combine the two as long as you aren't exerting yourself to a high degree, but why take the risk? Your body will alter the activity of the sympathetic nervous system on its own to increase cardiac output and blood circulation sufficient for the specific exercise you're doing - it would be unwise to speed your heart up even more than that just because you have energy.



Robert Paulson said:


> As porter said, it's not too high and not cause for immediate concern. You wouldn't want it to stay like that forever, but in the short-term slightly elevated blood pressure and BP is very unlikely to cause any problems.
> 
> You can discontinue it if you want until you see your doctor again, or not; the choice is yours. If you continue it, keep an eye on your BP, but don't fret over it too much as that will likely increase it even more (if it's making you anxious/nervous)


Great post, I agree with everything said here.



Justness said:


> I wasn't too worried because I felt fine. I noticed by chance. I just know that in the long run that's not healthy. Do you know if those symptoms subside once I get used to stimulants? Also, does anybody know if they'd prescribe something for the bp and heart rate if it didn't subside? Can you take a beta blocker or something with vyvanse? I read no, but I see lots of people do?!


If you feel fine, then there's no reason to worry. I'd be willing to bet anyone on amphetamines will have elevated blood pressure, and for most a quicker pulse as well.

The symptoms should mitigate over time, but it's unlikely they will ever completely go away even with daily use. Your vitals are at a safe level right now for just starting the medication, so it sounds like the cardiovascular effects are average at worst. I take Dexedrine (dextroamphetamine), the exact same drug that Vyvanse metabolizes into, and my pulse and blood pressure are affected to roughly the same degree as yours.

Don't take beta or alpha blockers while on sympathomimetics (drugs that speed up the functioning of the peripheral nervous sytem - heart, lungs, etc.) because they can have paradoxical effects due to the pharmacology. Long story short, the combination would decrease BP in some areas of your body but could increase it in other areas; Commonly critical veins and arteries are the ones additionally constricted. Again, probably unlikely to kill you at reasonable doses but the cardiovascular risk goes way up. I know that other people take this combination but most people who self-medicate do not understand the pharmacology and risks well-enough to know what exactly is happening to their bodies. I've seen a fair share of close-calls on these boards over the years and have even made some mistakes myself even after extensive research.


----------



## Justness (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I dont want to take any risks at all. I'm a mom so I have to be safe, and prescription only. I am going to start to exercise when I'm not on the medication, and when I see my doctor I will ask to lower to dose. I def won't do the beta blockers, I will try to lower it the natural way, and attempt to quit smoking and caffeine. Hopefully that will do the trick. On the meds I felt no symptoms of the fast heart rate, just happened to feel my pulse and was like woah! I have also heard fish oil might help. Again, I wouldn't do anything without talking to my doctor first, but your input has really helped. Thanks for all the info!


----------

